# This is nuttier than squirrel poo.



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400856626

That fish has a ton of rosetailing, but the breeder still calls it "show quality." Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that really undesirable? And his fins are a bizarre shape. I mean, he's pretty, but I don't think he's something you'd want to breed, is he? :|

And yet people are bidding upwards of $100 on him now. Not including shipping.

Someone... explain, please? :shock:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He doesn't really call that particular Betta show quality. All his auctions have the line "We're show quality Bettas breeder in Thailand." This Betta's also spoonheaded. Unfortunately, some people only see finnage and not the whole fish. :-(


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, he is pretty. Looks like red satin. Such deep color. I'm no expert, but I think you're right about the rosetailing thing... Surely we must be missing something lol.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He doesn't really call that particular Betta show quality. All his auctions have the line "We're show quality Bettas breeder in Thailand." This Betta's also spoonheaded. Unfortunately, some people only see finnage and not the whole fish.


Implications, though. It's dishonest, misleading advertising. And his pink background makes my eyes cross, but that's a personal thing.

Wow, yeah, he is really spoonheaded too.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

myexplodingcat said:


> Implications, though. It's dishonest, misleading advertising. And his pink background makes my eyes cross, but that's a personal thing.
> 
> Wow, yeah, he is really spoonheaded too.


It depends on how you look at it. If the said breeder works on SQ bettas, then even his rejects are from SQ breeding. Breeders seldom sell their "first class" products. Usually only rejects are sold. . . . if that is a reject, imagine what his best fish looks like.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

indjo said:


> It depends on how you look at it. If the said breeder works on SQ bettas, then even his rejects are from SQ breeding. Breeders seldom sell their "first class" products. Usually only rejects are sold. . . . if that is a reject, imagine what his best fish looks like.


My experience is with dogs and you're a fool to sell your best and let someone else take credit for all your hard work; so the lesser puppies are sol.

I can see where the seller's statement could be seen as misleading but I also remember English is his or her second language, too (I quoted the ad exactly).


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

He doesnt seem to bad... finnage is way too heavy for me but its symmetrical which is hard to find in most hm, especially in my country...
forwards pointing dorsal (although first rays could be longer), tail is too round, 
spoon head and irids. 

Hes only mild rosetail, so paired with a hm girl with less branching would result in some less heavily branched offspring

If he looked like this then I would be disgusted...this fish is a cull and shows the bad side of rosetail if its not managed carefuly


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't see anything dishonest in that listing. The fish is beautiful, and nowhere they say he's show quality and in deed they do breed some show quality fish. I bought 7 fish from that breeder and all were very healthy and beautiful. Are they show quality? probably not, but they are still gorgious. If you want a show quality fish, contact the breeder and ask for one.





myexplodingcat said:


> Implications, though. It's dishonest, misleading advertising. And his pink background makes my eyes cross, but that's a personal thing.
> 
> Wow, yeah, he is really spoonheaded too.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm just wondering why people are paying $100 or more plus the crazy shipping for him, unless they think he's show quality.

He's pretty... but not worth that much cash. Unless it's rich people bidding against each other or something? I don't know. It seems crazy.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

In my country the average blue with redwash ct goes for $30 - $60, if its black then the price is boosted to 80-90. Pretty much anything dragon or hm will go for 70-90. We dont see anything near the quality of that aquabid fish here. We get other countries culls

It cost me over $100 for my pair of dragons at the pet store...and they had horrid form...especially the male... way way worse than that red hm


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Because he's really gorgious. Some people are willing to pay that much for a pet that they will like.

I paid 60$ for some of my fish and they are only pet, at least I will not breed them. Some of them have rosetail, and I like rosetail so I was choosing a fish with rosetail as much as possible. The more rosetail the better. I was still willing to pay such amount if money simply because I liked the look of the fish...don't care about breeding.

I don't like spoonhead too much, but for me it's not really a big deal since I don't want to breed. I just don't like red so I would not buy that specific fish, but I do have one with spoon head that I like a lot! lol!




myexplodingcat said:


> I'm just wondering why people are paying $100 or more plus the crazy shipping for him, unless they think he's show quality.
> 
> He's pretty... but not worth that much cash. Unless it's rich people bidding against each other or something? I don't know. It seems crazy.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

myexplodingcat said:


> I'm just wondering why people are paying $100 or more plus the crazy shipping for him, unless they think he's show quality.
> 
> He's pretty... but not worth that much cash. Unless it's rich people bidding against each other or something? I don't know. It seems crazy.


Look at it this way; many excessive rayed bettas turn out rose. This guy doesn't look rose. Though he might carry it, but he doesn't show it. These mutations are difficult but possible. . . . price is for the achievement, what the betta carries and can (hopefully) pass on. 

He is very impressive, specially in the eyes of hobbyists. And like trilobite said, certain areas don't have impressive bettas readily available. Some fanatics will pay much much more for mere odd color/s. So value also depends on the buyer's needs/plan, availability in his/her area, etc. Not just the betta itself.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

He is beautiful, but his fins look like they weigh a million tons. But, as someone said earlier, imagine what the buyer is keeling.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's gorgeous. I see nothing wrong with this breeder. People are willing to spend as much as they can on something that they want. Why do you think people pay $300 for a shelter dog instead of $50 for one that has the same dogs? We're not talking about AKC dogs, I'm talking about the strays. People are willing to pay $300 and have people investigate their home rather than pay $50 for a dog that is so sweet but will have to be euthanized soon. Get the picture? It's all about supply and demand.

I wouldn't pay $105 for that betta, but he's absolutely gorgeous. I just don't know why you made them seem like such an awful person. Obviously people on this forum have bought from them before and they are highly satisfied. Now if they were selling the betta that trilobite took a picture of and they were expecting a lot of money? Yeah, no. But this gorgeous guy? Oh I'd buy him in an instant.

Now here's a fish bred by the same person. Still think they're terrible and crazy? I just might buy this guy ...


----------

